# Please help an newbie out kindle for iphone



## tiffneyy (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok i got my iphone 3gs and got the kindle app but my book i cant find.I found archived files but those are the books i deleted. I am so lost. please help me if you can..


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

All ebooks you have purchased from Amazon should appear under archived on your iPhone Kindle app. If you cannot find an Amazon Kindle book you have purchased, go to your Manage Your Kindle page in your Amazon account, and download that item directly to your iPhone. Make sure to choose your iPhone's name from the Deliver To button at the right of the Amazon Your Orders window.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You can also download them to the phone from the Kindle iPhone app. From the archived list, touch the book you want on your phone. Then, switch to "Home" from where it says "Archived Items". Your book(s) should be there!


----------

